
Show HN: Wired Dots 2.0 – Beautiful Bootstrap 4 templates for startups - attacomsian
https://wireddots.com/v2
======
attacomsian
__30% OFF ALL BUNDLES FOR HACKERS - USE COUPON CODE WIREDDOTS30 __

Hi,

I am the founder of Wired Dots. Wired Dots is a place to find beautifully
crated Bootstrap 4 landing page templates. All the themes are built on top of
Bootstrap 4, HTML5, SASS and JavasSript. Each theme has 10 pre-built color
schemes and comes with source SASS files for quick customization.

I will appreciate your feedback and suggestions.

